# Remote roads



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anyone ever driven a remote road? Sth like the Alaska Highway or the Trans-Amazonian Highway. Tell us your experiences and post pictures, if possible. :cheers:


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

I was on the trans balkan highway/motorway part E- 79 :d


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

radi6404 said:


> I was on the trans balkan highway/motorway part E- 79 :d


So you're saying you live in the middle of nowhere. :lol:


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Verso said:


> So you're saying you live in the middle of nowhere. :lol:


If i look at some villages and especially look at the teenage girls who have no knowledge of apsolutely nothing, no matter if it´s langauce, politics, geography, history, maths, music and more, they just know to talk about local boys and chalga and Justin timberlake, so yes, that sometimes makes me think I´m living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Supposedly the most remote road in North America is the Trans-Taiga Road in Canada, 745 km (463 mi) away from the nearest settlement! :uh: If anyone here's driven this, it would be awesome!


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Verso said:


> Supposedly the most remote road in North America is the Trans-Taiga Road in Canada, 745 km (463 mi) away from the nearest settlement! :uh: If anyone here's driven this, it would be awesome!


yes, it would, you woudl really feel like somewhere in the middle of nowhere, would be awesome to drive that one.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, look at this website. How many cautions in red, unbelievable. You don't usually prepare like this for driving.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I did parts of the Alaska Hwy in 2005, let me see if I can dig up some pics...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Please do! kay:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just some random images from AK and YT. I'll try to find some more tomorrow somewhere on my old picture CDs.
























































One picture from Dempster Hwy, CA, connecting Dawson City and Inuvik:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Nice photos! How far to the north did you go?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great pictures of the Alaskan Highway!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*some in china*


----------



## Jalisquillo20 (Jun 8, 2007)

oliver999 said:


>


no mames, esta cabrona esa carretera, si te saca un pedo si pasas por ahi


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

*Argentinean Patagonia and Torres del Paine*

Some years ago I drove from Rio where I live to Argentinean Patagonia and Chile, extreme south of the Americas, a very remote and sparsely populated place. I have a bunch of photos but I´ll try to resume. These are some roads I took:





























I remember this stetch of the road, almost 200km of a unbeliveable plane, straight road, without any curve or relief.



























This is near Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego.









Crossing by ferry-boat the Magallanes Strait


















Ushuaia, the most meridional city in the world (less than 1000km to Antarctica)













































Crossing the border with Chile




































A gas station in a "town" called Cerro Castillo, near Torres del Paine N.P. The pump is inside the mini house. The hose is pulled by the small hole below the window. By the way, I had to take the owner (a sympathic lady) at her home so she could me fill my tank.


















Torres del Paine N.P.



























I had to close my side mirrors to fit in this bridge!!









Back to Argentina









This day I drove about 500km on this gravel road (Ruta 40 - Argentina) and crossed with only 1 police car all the way long!!!


















This is the place I stopped to overnight at the end of this day: Bajo Caracoles, 33 inhabitants (34 with me :lol: ) See how remote is it in Google Earth 47.4485466769, -70.9292176845


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

zotoluco said:


> no mames, esta cabrona esa carretera, si te saca un pedo si pasas por ahi


could you traslation your spanish into english?


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

I love this thread! Especially the photo's of mcuri are really breathtaking.

I guess some roads in the North of Scandinavia are pretty isolated too. There must be some pictures of them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think the most remote road will be from Jakutsk to Magadan in Russia, over a 1000km of nothing. And then you have the road to Jakutsk itself, it's pretty remote too, over 1200km of nothing. So, over 2200km, only 1 city that is actually larger than some lone village. 

But there are some roads near the Bering Strait in Russia which aren't connected at all to the Russian road network. That's what i call remote. You can't even go there by car. 

Another very remote location is Manaus, Brazil. Far from any civilisation. But i guess the Trans Sahara Highway is even remoter.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> I think the most remote road will be from Jakutsk to Magadan in Russia, over a 1000km of nothing. And then you have the road to Jakutsk itself, it's pretty remote too, over 1200km of nothing. So, over 2200km, only 1 city that is actually larger than some lone village.
> 
> But there are some roads near the Bering Strait in Russia which aren't connected at all to the Russian road network. That's what i call remote. You can't even go there by car.
> 
> Another very remote location is Manaus, Brazil. Far from any civilisation. But i guess the Trans Sahara Highway is even remoter.


My grandfather told me that once when he was on a kayak trip in Russia somewhere , they stopped at a village that had absolutely no roads going in or out of it. Food had to be taken there by a helicopter.


----------



## Jalisquillo20 (Jun 8, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> could you traslation your spanish into english?


copelas o cuello?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very Nice pics! Especialy the ones in Argentina and Chile


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

zotoluco said:


> copelas o cuello?


Esto es un forum INGLES, hombre! :bash: 

(just explaining to the guy to write something we understand  and doesn't sound offensive )


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Very nice pics mcuri.
How long did you drive in this trip?


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow, I've read about Ushuaia!!!!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Great report, mcuri! You went all alone?? How many tires did you have with you?

Anyway, what are those gravel roads you took? I thought the main road was paved all the way to Ushuaia. And I can't see from the photos, was there control at the border between Argentina and Chile, where you crossed it?

And the ultimate question: were you scared?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, nice picutres everybody.

Here are some from northern Australia:


----------



## Uibhisteach (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are some remote roads on South Uist (Scotland), not quite as remote as some of the pictures already posted but remote enough I think


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

Verso said:


> Great report, mcuri! You went all alone?? How many tires did you have with you?
> 
> Anyway, what are those gravel roads you took? I thought the main road was paved all the way to Ushuaia. And I can't see from the photos, was there control at the border between Argentina and Chile, where you crossed it?
> 
> And the ultimate question: were you scared?


Yes, I went alone. I only had my reposition tire and I didn´t use it. All the way to Ushuaia is paved by now (Ruta 3) that goes near the sea. At the time of my trip (2005) the last 100km of gravel were being sealed. But on my way back I took Ruta 40 that goes bordering the Andes, and this is most of the time a gravel road. 

There are control posts at the borders, like these:




















About being scared, no way!! I love overland travels, it´s a therapy for me! Now I´m planning to go to Lima, Peru by the Transocean highway, via the Amazon and the Andes. It will be totally paved by 2010 but I want to go before, more funny!!!:banana:


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ Dude your pictures are amazing! What else you have?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, give us more, I'm starving! :banana:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Just some random images from AK and YT. I'll try to find some more tomorrow somewhere on my old picture CDs.


Found anything more?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

*The Trans-Taiga Road / Route Transtaïga*

No one else with experiences? Fine. :scouserd:

Here you can find many pictures of the Trans-Taiga Road, the most remote road in North America (745 km (463 mi) from the nearest town!), running through the middle of Quebec and the Labrador Peninsula. Worth a click! :cheers:

Junction of the James Bay Road (paved) with the Trans-Taiga Road:









Beginning of the Trans-Taiga Road:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Sth fresh from Kazakhstan!

Shymkent - Aktobe - Atyrau - Astrakhan (Russia):




































































































"Waters" of the Aral Sea. hno:









The Ural River in Atyrau, border between Asia and Europe.









Marker on the Asian side.


















Last town before the border with Russia between Atyrau and Astrakhan (along the Caspian Sea shore).









On the Kazakh side of the border; ferry takes you to Russia.









Bridge under construction.









Hello Russia.









Oh my.


















Bridge over the Volga.









Close-up.









All pix taken here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Great Verso! I love it!


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ Very interesting.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

it just seems to be an adventure only to ride that volgabridge


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Great Verso! I love it!


Chris, is that you?  Thanks. :cheers:


Some more from Kazakhstan (the first picture) and Russia:



















Buddhism in Europe! 









:rofl:









One of police check points! (wtf)









Baku (Azerbaijan) at the bottom.









From here of course.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> Chris, is that you?


Yes, i´ve got my name changed  

Great pics again.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

I recommend checking out many of the other bike trips on: http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/

Many of them are simply fascinating.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> Baku (Azerbaijan) at the bottom.


Other desinations are Pjatigorsk, Cherkessk and Rostov.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sure I don't.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice Alaskan Pics, David, Thanks!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

*The James Bay Road / Route de la Baie James*

Another virtual tour from Canada (Quebec). This time it's the James Bay Road, the only road leading to the Hudson Bay (its southernmost part is called James Bay). It actually doesn't reach it, but a few roads branching off it, do. Click here, I'm sure you'll like it! :cheers:

Beginning of the James Bay Road, just outside Matagami:


















No fuel for 500 km (300 mi):


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Verso said:


> No fuel for 500 km (300 mi):


Wow, you're really fucked up if you miss that sign.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I know the site  it's amazing. Although 500km without fuel possibilities is extreme. I guess there is no cellphone coverage in that area too. What if you run low on fuel or have a breakdown?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> I know the site


I'm sure you do!  It's great, but it covers the whole length (which is great, of course!), so I don't know how else to present it than just putting link and a couple of photos (like the beginning), I feel stupid to just copy-paste everything!  Any suggestions? 
Oh, when did you discover the website? I discovered it only recently (not that it's hard to find it though).



Chriszwolle said:


> Although 500km without fuel possibilities is extreme. I guess there is no cellphone coverage in that area too. What if you run low on fuel or have a breakdown?


That exact sign is situated on the James Bay Road, but I think it refers to the Trans-Taiga Road. Otherwise you can see pix of phone signs every now and then. Running low on fuel: considering you know what's waiting for you, you just can't afford it, period! I've read pretty much of that website, if you have a breakdown (that's not sth you can really have influence on), you don't get away with it easily, it costs a lot, and you have to get tyres flown in, if that's the problem.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> Oh, when did you discover the website? I discovered it only recently (not that it's hard to find it though).


I saw the link once on SSC or the Dutch Motorway & Traffic forum


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe I should just post a little more photos, so it doesn't look that stupid?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ah what the heck, you won't get comments by just putting a link, so I'll just post some more pictures of it.  These pics are now mine. :angel:






























































































































































































Comment!


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

That 500 km fuel sign is almost scary... Some car tanks are even not big enough to get that far!

And amazing such extreme lonely roads (I presume) are that wide build up. You sure wouldn't expect that...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That sign IS scary, although you'll hardly find a car with tank smaller than that. And cars that consume more, have bigger tanks, don't they? But god forbid you take some branch of the main road, then you can take a lot more kilometers!

And I wonder how much money goes into removing thick snow.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

A little bit of Turkmenistan (from west to east):


















































































R.I.P. 









=)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They constructed some new motorways around Ashgabat. Check it on Google Earth.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I've noticed them, I'm up-to-date.  8 lanes!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Wow, you're really fucked up if you miss that sign.


Imagine someone removes it. :laugh:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Continuing in Uzbekistan:

Border with Turkmenistan:













































:drool:



























:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

No cyrillic signs in Uzbekistan?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> No cyrillic signs in Uzbekistan?





> Until 1992, Uzbek almost everywhere continued to be written using the Cyrillic alphabet, but now in Uzbekistan the Latin script has been officially re-introduced, although the use of Cyrillic is still widespread. The deadline in Uzbekistan for making this transition has been repeatedly changed. The latest deadline was 2005, but was shifted once again to provide a few more years.
> 
> Already education in many areas of in Uzbekistan is in the latin script,[2] and in 2001 the latin script began being used for currency[3] Since 2004 official websites have switched over to using the latin script when writing in Uzbek.[4][5][6] Most street signs are also in the new latin script.


_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uzbek_language#Writing_systems_


Also sth about the Kazakh language:


> In October of 2006, Nursultan Nazarbaev, the president of Kazakhstan, brought up the topic of using the Latin alphabet instead of the Cyrillic alphabet as the official script for Kazakh in Kazakhstan.[3][4] A Kazakh government study released in September 2007 said that Kazakhstan could feasibly switch to a Latin script over a 10 to 12 year period, for a cost of $300 million.[5] The shift to the Latin alphabet is seen both as a way of furthering Kazakhstan's decolonization project and more deeply integrating the country into the global information economy.


_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazakh_language#Writing_system_


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

some more remote highways.










And this is the KKH in pakistan leading to China( passes some 850 kms in the great Himalayas finally rising to 4700+m....the highest border crossing in the world.)


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

From Lahore to Islamabad in Pakistan...passes through some scantily populated areas of Salt range.










Kurram agency


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Nice!


Some Georgia:














































They better have some bypass!




































I've seen this a few times in my city.









To the left Vladikavkaz (Russia), to the right Kazbegi, now called Stepantsminda. It lies at the foothills of Mt. Kazbek, Georgia's third highest mountain. Nice beret.









Mt. Kazbek.









And Azerbaijan:
































































Autobahn! Turn right for Tehran.









A local road, I believe.









Wow!









Wow!



























Yes, you should do it too. 









All photos from Georgia, Azerbaijan, Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan are taken from here. :cheers:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

This one which links Karachi-Gwadar(both in pakistan) along the arabian coastline is quite remote too and is always next to the sea. ( hence the name of coastal highway)


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

That James Bay Road site is breathtaking. I think I've got a new favorite place to go...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Good luck on the Trans-Taiga Road, you'll need it!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll add a few more photos of the Karachi-Gwadar road, it's spectacular:


















































































:banana:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Khyber Pass (1,070 m), linking Pakistan with Afghanistan, an historical entrance into the Indian subcontinent.



























































































Credit goes to Pakistani SSC forumers and some other people.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

You don't have this in The Netherlands, because almost everywhere live people!


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

xlchrisij said:


> You don't have this in The Netherlands, because almost everywhere live people!


If I would say the following pictures are made in holland, would you believe me?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Of course you can find such pics everywhere, but yeah, your first thought wouldn't be Holland for sure. As already OT (and since I'm the starter of the thread, I can post whatever I want ), I think one of the most remote roads in Slovenia would be the road Kočevje - Črnomelj, running through Kočevski Rog, a region inhabited by bears and wolves, that's why I haven't driven there yet.  But otherwise I've made some pics of a gravel/muddy road, leading towards the tripoint between Slovenia, Croatia and Hungary (also the easternmost point of Slovenia). I gotta say I felt pretty remote there.  For the pics click here and here.  Dewrob, sorry for posting them for the 5th time. :colgate:


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Verso said:


> Of course you can find such pics everywhere, but yeah, your first thought wouldn't be Holland for sure.


Indeed, but those prejudices are not only counting for foreigners (it's imaginable they have), but for a lot of dutch people as well. "Holland is full", "There is no nature in holland left", "Holland is big sea of asphalt", those are kinda popular howls here. But it says nothing. More than 60% is unbuilded land, and our motorway network takes only 0,2% of our (small) surface.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That's probably because most people want some more than just a few patches of nature. On the other hand, I have plenty of bears and wolves just 60 km away from me, and don't really feel like going there.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^^ Of course you can find such pics everywhere, but yeah, your first thought wouldn't be Holland for sure. As already OT (and since I'm the starter of the thread, I can post whatever I want ), I think one of the most remote roads in Slovenia would be the road Kočevje - Črnomelj, running through Kočevski Rog, a region inhabited by bears and wolves, that's why I haven't driven there yet.  But otherwise I've made some pics of a gravel/muddy road, leading towards the tripoint between Slovenia, Croatia and Hungary (also the easternmost point of Slovenia). I gotta say I felt pretty remote there.  For the pics click here and here.  Dewrob, sorry for posting them for the 5th time. :colgate:



Very nice!


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

xlchrisij said:


> You don't have this in The Netherlands...


Neither have we in Estonia......roads just don't go to places where nobody lives.


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^ Good luck on the Trans-Taiga Road, you'll need it!


its more than luck he will need it :lol:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Some more remote roads in Pakistan


















the road from Nathiagali to Abbottabad.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

That's very nice!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

DFM said:


> Very nice!


Thanks, but let's get back on topic. 


Mongolia:




























Sorry Chris, I had to.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some more Mongolia;


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

*Alcarria (Guadalajara) Spain*


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

you need some serious balls for this road


----------



## Angelos (Dec 20, 2006)

holyshit!!!!!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I saw a program whith that road, I would'nt dare driving there.


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, that's sick! Adrenaline junkies only! :lol:

It's in Bolivia, I think, right?


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not sure i'm afraid

it must be an important road too, i mean wtf is that trucktraffic in a place like that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

edolen1 said:


> It's in Bolivia, I think, right?


Yes, it's the road to the Yungas, it's said to be the most dangerous road in the world.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Yungas Road is quite famous. It connects La Paz with Coroico through 64 breathtaking kilometers with a difference in height around 3,600m.

They use trucks both to carry goods and people, so it's even more dangerous. Estimations said around 600-800 people die annually in that road. The Government tried to control the access, letting 12h for each direction, but the local population rejected that idea.


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

Great pictures guys!! Anyone have any more of China or Mongolia? I know it can be very isolated up there. What about Siberia?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Altaj region;


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

rick1016 said:


> Great pictures guys!! Anyone have any more of China or Mongolia? I know it can be very isolated up there. What about Siberia?


I haven't discovered many from there, so posting a picture or two would be kinda odd, I think. There are some pics of the Lena Highway between Skovorodino and Yakutsk, but taken at extra raining time, and I wouldn't like to be assassinated by Russians.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Verso said:


> I haven't discovered many from there, so posting a picture or two would be kinda odd, I think. There are some pics of the Lena Highway between Skovorodino and Yakutsk, but taken at extra raining time, and I wouldn't like to be assassinated by Russians.


Let me have the pleasure 
http://englishrussia.com/?p=315

I like this one in particular:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Yeah, that road is now paved all the way.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

^^ What do you actually mean by "all the way"? As far as I know, many parts of this federal road is still unpaved.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It has been paved in 2004, however some sections aren't paved, but the road is drivable all year long. The whole road have to be paved by 2010 with 3,5m wide lanes each, and an average speed of 100km/h. 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Федеральная_трасса_«Амур»

Russian wiki


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> The Chita-Khabarovsk road remained largely unfinished up until early 2004, when Russian President Vladimir Putin symbolically opened the Amur Highway, with great swaths of forest separating major portions from one another. Even today, in some places, it is a modern paved highway with painted reflective lane-lines and in others, a single meandering, pockmarked, loose-gravel trail following the route of the early 20th-century Amur Cart Road. Completion of the 7-metre-wide highway between Chita and Khabarovsk is slated for 2010.


English wiki


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Anyway, englishrussia.com is very well know because the lack of reliable info


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chris, that's the new Amur-, not Lena Highway.


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Guys, I think on the picture is the Lena highway, which is a road to Yakutsk. The trans-Siberian highway is a different road and it is being brought up to standards.

Anyways, an interesting fact about the road to Yakutsk (the one one the photos), because it is so ridiculously long and remote, it is what we call a winter road. This means that you can only properly drive down this road in winter when it is frozen solid. In those parts, of course, winter is very long, so this means that you can drive on the road for most of the year. In the summer you might be in trouble when rain starts, because the road will be totally undrivable. That is exactly what you see on the pic


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

mgk920 said:


> I-70 in east-central Utah is VERY remote, likely the most remote on the I-system. It is about 160 km between fuel stations and other services (ie, no electricity and *NO* cell phone service) between Green River and Salina, UT. The highway was built through virgin territory on a route that did NOT replace an earlier two-lane highway.
> 
> I-87 through the Adirondack Park in New York (the main road between Albany, NY and Montreal) is also amazingly remote.
> 
> ...


Haha, we (almost) found out about the I-70 stretch there the hard way. Virtually out of gas, many km away of the nearest gas station, no cell phone service (even though we were next to a tower!!), middle of the night. After (me) freaking out we just went for it anyway and hoped the car would last to the gas station which it thankfully did. Arrived back in Salt Lake at like 4 am or something.  Good times...


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Guys, here is a map to help visualize how truly remote these roads are










Blue - section of the trans-Siberian highway from Chita to Khabarovsk
Red - Lena Highway

In the context of a Europe, the section of the trans-siberian highway that is being built is equivalent to building a road London-Glasgow-London-Glasgow, or Paris-Kiev :|


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

mcuri said:


> Some years ago I drove from Rio where I live to Argentinean Patagonia and Chile, extreme south of the Americas, a very remote and sparsely populated place. I have a bunch of photos but I´ll try to resume. These are some roads I took:
> 
> 
> I remember this stetch of the road, almost 200km of a unbeliveable plane, straight road, without any curve or relief.
> ...


Thank you for your photo's. I'm tempted to do the same.

Did you ever have to "sweat" (worry) about the fuel situation? What was the farthest you ever had to drive between fuel tank fill ups?

Also, were you forced to detour (ie: bridge out, road closed, etc) at any time during this trip of yours?

....

I am reminded of a drive I did between Kelowna, BC, Canada and Yellowknife, NWT back in the early 1990's. It took three days to get there, and surprise three back. Between Fort Simpson, NWT and Fort Nelson, BC, I sweated the fuel situation.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

This summer I'm going to make a tour from Anchorage to Fairbanks, then to Valdez and then back to Anchorage. I might also see the dalton highway. I hope to make some nice remote pics!


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Not totally remote, but this petrol station is in the middle of nowhere. It's on the N1 at Leeu-Gamka (~400km after leaving Cape Town).










Leeu-Gamka itself consists of a few small houses, and that's it.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is a remote road in Iceland (I found this photo on-line).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Why the hell would someone ship their car from Russia to Iceland?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey, if you have money, why not to travel a little? It was a very expensive ferry though  He said he paid more than 1000 Euro for a round-trip ticket Norway -> Iceland -> Denmark for a car + driver + passenger. 

He made some other interesting automobile trips to Morocco and Syria.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

This car doesn't look like 4×4.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Verso said:


> This car doesn't look like 4×4.


Well, maybe the decided not to go beyond that point?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ It is some 4 meters beyond.


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> What do you think qualifies as the most remote road in the contiguous United States?


All stretches of roads south of the Can-US border.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Famous Atlas Mountain Road: - Morocco-


Nice pic kay:


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

THe most beautiful Highway thread ever


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*The Gran Sabana Valley Road in the Canaima National Park* 

This Road connect Venezuela to Brasil, specifically Ciudad Guayana with Manaus, it's extremely large and has beautiful sights to waterfalls, sabanas, tepuis, amazonian wildlife...etc 



















Kama Falls









Very long road!









Virgin's Rock


















On the bridge

















The border line


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Mosquito-forgetting pics!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Verso said:


> Mosquito-forgetting pics!


The other pics: WOW so beautiful!
My pics: Ewww mosquito ¬¬


----------



## lowes48 (Jan 18, 2010)

While not the most remote by a long means, finding highways like this withing a heavily populated country like the United States is quite a feat.

US Highway 50, commonly noted as the "Loneliest Road in the United States."









However, due to increasing traffic flow because of its increased fame, its sister highway, US Highway 6 which parallels it, has a solid argument to take over the title.

US Highway 6, Nevada:









Since these roads are in Alaska, they deserve separate mention.

Dalton Highway

























And some Dempster Highway in Canada for kicks:


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

brazil

MAp Transamazonica


















Road TRansamazonica


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

*Transpantaneira - Pantanal - Mato Grosso - Brazil*


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Occit said:


> *The Gran Sabana Valley Road in the Canaima National Park*
> 
> This Road connect Venezuela to Brasil, specifically Ciudad Guayana with Manaus, it's extremely large and has beautiful sights to waterfalls, sabanas, tepuis, amazonian wildlife...etc
> 
> ...



Brazilian part










http://www.portal.rr.gov.br/arn/images/stories/MAI2009/04-05-
seinf2.jpg


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

I guess the road system in the Falkland Islands and Faroe Islands would be considered remote. The first for being the remotest road system in British territory, and the other for it's relative inaccessibility due to the fact it is only served by ferry from Norway, on it's run to Iceland.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Some of these roads ooze remoteness.


----------



## GTPro (Dec 31, 2009)

oliver999 said:


>


Amazing! kay:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Some pics of the road between Murmansk and Dal'nie Zelentsy, in the most northern part of Russia. Taken from a facebook group about an Italian overland expedition.
https://www.facebook.com/DrivingToRussia/photos_albums


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Isle of Man. :lol:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Road Murmansk-Apatiti-Kirovsk


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That road doesn't look very remote with all that traffic and commieblocks.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

italystf said:


> Some pics of the road between Murmansk and Dal'nie Zelentsy, in the most northern part of Russia. Taken from a facebook group about an Italian overland expedition.





Verso said:


> Isle of Man. :lol:


Why an RHD vehicle?


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Subantartic roads in Kerguelen Island:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

This road is a must in this thread!


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> This road is a must in this thread!


Roads in Svalbard are 6 degrees of latitude more northerly.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Verso said:


> This road is a must in this thread!


Thanks, I had no clue about this. So, North Cape is not the northernmost place that you can reach by road in Eurasia.


g.spinoza said:


> Roads in Svalbard are 6 degrees of latitude more northerly.


Of course, they are, but they aren't connected to the mainland. There are even some 'roads' (or tracks) around Alert research station, in Canadian Arctic at 82°N.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I wish Russians built a proper road all the way to Cape Chelyuskin.


----------



## Proterra (Mar 17, 2011)

Verso said:


> I wish Russians built a proper road all the way to Cape Chelyuskin.


It would be designated a border zone and one would have to jump through a load of hoops or bribe countless officials in order to even come close to that road. Probably all the cities in the last 1000 kilometres would be closed as well.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, I also wish they didn't close it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't get remoter than this.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Extreme north travel:
http://englishrussia.com/2017/07/14...oads-polar-bears-atomic-icebreakers-and-more/


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Verso said:


> Can't get remoter than this.


You can if you go driverless:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_Exploration_Rover


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I've drive some roads in Svalbard Island using a snowmobile.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Russians building a road from Magadan to Anadyr (close to the Bering Strait). 128 km in 6 years. At this rate they will reach Anadyr in 2120.

http://www.arctic-info.ru/news/10-1...-postroat-bolee-128-km-trassi-kolima-anadir_/


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

If Americans will ever build a road to Nome, on the Alaskan side of the Bering strait, they could introduce a ferry service between Anadyr and Nome, making possible to travel between Eurasia and Americas with motorized vehicles.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The road to Nome is already planned. Anadyr is really far East, but not sufficiently East to be actually West as I thought.


----------

